# MonStar's Journal: Back to the Basics!



## M.J.H. (Nov 30, 2004)

*BACK TO THE BASICS!* 

This is going to be exactly what my philosophy is for the next part of my training, no f*cking joke. I am so sick of trying all this random crap anymore, everytime a program comes along that looks halfway decent I decide to give it a shot. It's getting f*cking out of control, as you guys know. 

I am going to be going back to the basics in every aspect of my training, diet, and everything else. I am going to try and apply the K.I.S.S. principle as much as possible (Keep It Simple Stupid). Keeping everything as simple and as basic as possible. And not getting caught up in fad diets and training programs. 

My training in a nutshell is going to be for the most part sporatic and basically just instinctive. I am not going to be following a specific split because with work and whatever else in my life usually that's not possible. So I am going to be splitting my bodyparts up into chest/back/shoulders/arms/legs. 

The *biggest* change in my training is that I am going to be focusing 100% now on form/ROM, and not as much on the weight that I am using. At this point I have started to go way too heavy, and let my form slack off big time. I need to start using textbook form and ROM and not let it slip no matter what.  

In terms of my diet I always have a problem with this, so I am only going to try and avoid empty calories. That's going to be my biggest goal, since it's hard as most of you know for me to stick to a really strict diet. So calories from sugar and calories from alcohol are going to be avoided at all costs. Hopefully this won't be too much of a problem. 

Wish my luck guys! Comments/support/feedback welcome.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 30, 2004)

Monday; 11-29-2004


Training:

Nice workout, I am glad to be back into training regular style again, and eating regular like I was before. I am just going to do some moderate volume---nothing too crazy. Focus *strictly* on my form and ROM, and muscle contractions.  

*Seated BTN Presses*
45 x 12
95 x 12
135 x 10
165 x 6

*Arnold Presses*
70's x 8
60's x 10

*Upright Rows*
115 x 12
115 x 12

*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
200 x 10 
230 x 5

*DB Front Raises*
40's x 10
50's x 7

Shoulders got beat up pretty good here today. They were exhausted after my workout. Ended up with 12 total sets for my shoulders/traps. Like I said some moderate volume, nothing too much.


Diet: 

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, banana
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk
*Meal 2:* 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 3:* chicken quesadillas 
*Meal 4:* pineapple
*Meal 5:* chicken + pasta alfredo 
*Meal 6:* turkey & cheese pita, 1 glass of wine 
*Meal 7:* cottage cheese + mandarin oranges
*Meal 8:* peanut butter


Sleep: 5.5 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 30, 2004)

Tuesday; 11-30-2004


Training:

Good workout today I think, really hit my arms pretty hard. Biceps and triceps were completely pumped after this session today. No complaints at all, that's for sure. Lower volume, great form and ROM. 

*Skullcrushers*
75 x 12
95 x 10
120 x 8

*Standing BB Curls*
75 x 12
95 x 10
115 x 7

*Seated French Presses*
105 x 12
125 x 6

*Incline Hammer Curls*
50's x 8
50's x 6

*One-Arm Cable Pressdowns* 
100 x 12
120 x 7

*Concentration Curls*
35's x 12
45's x 6

Like I said I am going to be going lighter on all of my exercises, focusing on my muscle contractions and my form/ROM. Lately I have been focusing on the weight that I am using way too much. Flaring my elbows like crazy on skullcrushers, using momentum too much on curls, etc.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + mandarin oranges 
*Meal 2:* tuna salad sandwich
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk
*Meal 4:* egg salad sandwich
*Meal 5:* brocoli + cheese
*Meal 6:* 2 low-fat chicken cordon bleu chicken breasts
*Meal 7:* peanut butter
*Meal 8:* 1% cottage cheese + peaches


Sleep: 9 hours.


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Good luck big guy ... Keep those basics going and not only youll done thoses arnold press with higher weights , but you just might become arnold


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 30, 2004)

I like following your journals b/c if i miss a day or 2, I dont have to scroll up and back pages to find where i had last read to. Instead i just look for the new journal and start on page 1 again. 
j/p bro

I have a good feeling about this one. 

GL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

Good start Mike!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 30, 2004)

Nothing wrong with trying new programs man, thats why our routines evolve over years and years, and this is also why its a lifestyle not something you do for 2 years and you get huge and break records


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

Good luck Mike! AGAIN!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

Mike -- goodluck, my freind.  I would really be interested in getting some pictures if you could, just to see what you've gained or even if you've lost some from your time on HIT.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> I like following your journals b/c if i miss a day or 2, I dont have to scroll up and back pages to find where i had last read to. Instead i just look for the new journal and start on page 1 again.
> j/p bro
> 
> I have a good feeling about this one.
> ...



Haha!

Good luck Mike.  I know you'll progress no matter what routine you do.  You never lose your determination.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 1, 2004)

*simbh:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. Yeah we'll see how things go this time around. I am feeling really serious about going back to the basics. Because too often do I get too caught up in all these fad diets, and training programs. 

*Arnie's left nu:* LOL, thanks bud, appreciate it. 

*JerseyDevil:* Thanks man.

*Mudge:* Yeah I guess that's true, but there's a difference between periodically changing things up and keeping the same journal and regularly binging and using changing my program as an excuse. 

*I'm Trying:* Thank you. 

*soxmuscle:* No pictures anytime soon for me, for the simple reason that lately my binging has gotten the best of me. I am feeling flabbier than ever.  

*CowPimp:* Thank you for the kind words, my friend. Really appreciate it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Good Luck Mike     Just hang in there, any of the diets and training routines will work, you just have to follow through with one of them.  Just don't beat yourself up!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Good Luck Mike     Just hang in there, any of the diets and training routines will work, you just have to follow through with one of them.  Just don't beat yourself up!!


HOLY CRAP.................what an AV. 
Sorry Mike.............


----------



## Mudge (Dec 1, 2004)

Mike dude if you are flabby I wish I was Fat Albert


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 1, 2004)

*Andrea:* Hey there! Thanks so much for stopping by, nice to see your face again. I really like the new avatar by the way!  

*dg806:* LOL. 

*Mudge:* Haha, I don't know about that. I always feel flabby for some reason, I am not sure why.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 1, 2004)

Wednesday; 12-1-2004


Training:

Good workout this morning I think, hit a quick back session before work today. Not much volume at all, again, really focusing on my form/ROM rather than that weight I am using. Still going heavy, just backing off some.

*Support Rows*
120 x 12
210 x 9
255 x 7

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
215 x 10
230 x 7

*CG Cable Rows*
260 x 11
290 x 6 

*Nautilus Pullovers*
250 x 11
280 x 7

Like I said, a nice quick session today before work. Not too shabby I don't think. My lats took a beating for the most part. I really really like support rows, they're probably my favorite back exercise. I feel them more than any other exercise in my lats.


Diet: 

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, banana
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk
*Meal 2:* turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 3:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 4:* 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 5:* mixed nuts
*Meal 6:* ?


Sleep: 6 hours.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 1, 2004)

If your so worried and frustrated about binging and stuff like that.. you don't have the drive to get your diet in order, and stop eating the fajitas and stuff like that?


----------

